# New addition to the tool group.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Needed a new sprayer and got a good deal on this 740. Really like the control board on this unit. Now I just need to add a hose reel, and put this baby to work. First Titan I have purchased since 2004.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

now thats a good looking machine, 740 nice! with wheels you can wheel that downtown and pick up any babe! trus


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

What made you decide on the 740?
How do you like that new tilting cart?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Chad it fell in the category of just a little more machine than I needed. I love the tilt cart thus far.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*Titan Training / Demo event Raleigh May 10*

Titan is hosting a huge demo event in Raleigh on May 10. We will have Product Managers from our home office and multiple field reps on site giving instruction, leading demos and handing the gun to painters on all types of equipment including Electrostatic, AAA, HVLP, 440, 840, Speeflo Powrtwins, texture, Linestripers, etc, etc. 
PM me your email address and Ill send you the info if you are interested. 
I wonder if their is a way to get this out to other PT members in the NC area?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know if it's against the rules or not, but a new thread would work.


----------

